# struts vs shocks



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

I'm just starting to do some work on my 91 NX1600 and I will admit that I don't know a whole lot about the mechanics of the car. But I am learning and would like to do a lot of the work myself. So I need help and patience to answer a lot of questions from people who own the cars. I do have a treasure trove of friends that are mechanics, but they don't know the imports as well. 

So here's my question. I my front struts are shot and I want to replace them. I've looked into air struts and Illumina struts with the lowering springs. But I also keep seeing shocks for my car. Is there a way to convert from struts to shocks? And would I want to? What gives the best ride and won't break my bank account?

Thanks for the help AND the patience!!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

On Sentras and similar chassis, Struts are used in the front and shocks are used in the rear. You cant convert your front struts to shocks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

The struts you have on the front of your car are a structural member of the suspension (unlike regular shocks) and have to stay. I think the shocks you see for your car are offered for the rear only.



fallenangel said:


> *So here's my question. I my front struts are shot and I want to replace them. I've looked into air struts and Illumina struts with the lowering springs. But I also keep seeing shocks for my car. Is there a way to convert from struts to shocks? And would I want to? Thanks for the help AND the patience!!  *


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

thanks. Here's my next question. Are there benefits to the air bag struts or should I just go with regular struts and loweing springs?


----------



## Fosters (Aug 1, 2002)

If you have the money, then airbags would be an option. But typically, cars that run airbags are riding on dubs.

I good shock/strut to build on would be the KYB AGX's (~$400). They are adjustable, and if you want to run coilovers, then you can; or just plain springs.

Josh


----------

